# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  SVEN 312 – максимум звука по доступной цене

## Labs

Новая акустическая система SVEN 312, несмотря на свои компактные размеры, звучит громко и четко. Это отличное решение для тех, кто не хочет переплачивать за лишний функционал, но при этом ценит качественные и надежные вещи.

SVEN 312 одинаково хорошо подойдет как для дома, так и для офиса. Корпус модели выполнен из черного глянцевого пластика. Эти колонки просты и удобны в использовании – LED-индикатор питания, регулятор громкости и кнопка включения питания вынесены на переднюю панель. SVEN 312 подключается к компьютеру через 3,5 мм разъем mini-jack и питается от USB. 

• USB питание
• Регулятор громкости
• Глянцевая черная поверхность

*Технические характеристики:*

Выходная мощность, Вт: 2 х 2
Частотный диапазон, Гц: 100 - 22 000
Размеры динамиков, мм: Ø 70
Напряжение питания: USB/ DC 5
Материал корпуса: пластик
Размеры, мм: 85х143х68
Масса, г: 360

----------

